# Tried my hand at the puppy clip



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I took Vegas in today to shave his face, he was looking a little shaggy... I don't know if I can go a week without shaving it, lol.. Anyway, I groomed another standard puppy the same age of him in a #3 and I thought she looked great in it and decided I would do it on Vegas and leave his legs. I bathe and fluff dry him, get him on the table, do his face and look him over.. there's no way I'm going to be able to shave that hair off yet.

So I tightened up his bum and thighs (if only it were that easy to do to myself..) to try and put him in the puppy clip. My blending needs some work with this, I can blend down with the grain great, but not so great up with it. It was getting dark outside the salon so I was limited with natural light, I took the best pictures I could.

And I'm not touching that topknot.. I want it to be LONG! ^^


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You did a great job! Is the fur on Vegas' back, in front of his tail, a bit shorter than the rest? I find Jasper has a section that either breaks off or isn't growing quite as quickly as the rest :-/.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, the hair is shorter there, I cut it like that, and the rest of his back is brushed forward. Thanks!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He looks great  !!!!

I love blended top-knot : ))) and that hair length is just great for a puppy that age ! Was # 3 a comb size :rolffleyes: - I am still confused with remembering what is what and what size goes with what LMAO - maybe it would be best if I actually BUY the stuff and have it in my hands so I can "get a grip" finally ; ).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> He looks great  !!!!
> 
> I love blended top-knot : ))) and that hair length is just great for a puppy that age ! Was # 3 a comb size :rolffleyes: - I am still confused with remembering what is what and what size goes with what LMAO - maybe it would be best if I actually BUY the stuff and have it in my hands so I can "get a grip" finally ; ).


The #3 I use isn't a comb, but a blade, and leaves a 1/2" length to the hair. I prefer blades to combs personally, but use combs if I have to for longer lengths and scissor the flyaways. ;D

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...r-Blade-Size-3F/pc/190/c/330/sc/396/46399.uts


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Oh WOW - that is interesting * !!!!

Thanks so much for sharing all of that  !!! What clipper do you use ???

And, BTW, there are all of those clippers out there and I somehow lean toward Andis :rolffleyes:- maybe I like red color , I do not know LMAO ! BUT, what I wanted to ask you is - are blades and combs of Andis and Wahl (sp.???) and others interchangeable or once you choose the "brand" that is that - you have to use only their blades and combs ?!

Thanks in advance : )))!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

so cute! I wish I had a nice table and lots of light to groom the pups on/ in


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *Oh WOW - that is interesting * !!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of that  !!! What clipper do you use ???
> 
> ...


No problem!

When I first started grooming I used the red two speed, they lasted for about a year before completely stopping working in the middle of a groom (I turn my clippers on and off A LOT during a groom.) I still have them and plan on getting a blade sharpener to fix them for me (one around here will.)

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...lipper-220-Volt/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/46593.uts

I now use the blue ones and I don't see any difference performance wise, they work great for me doing several dogs a day.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...2-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/44531.uts


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He looks great! I thought that the tail section is supposed to be shorter around the base of the tail in a puppy clip? Captain has very short curly hair in front of his tail, and I think it was groomed that way.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> He looks great  !!!!
> 
> I love blended top-knot : ))) and that hair length is just great for a puppy that age ! Was # 3 a comb size - I am still confused with remembering what is what and what size goes with what LMAO - maybe it would be best if I actually BUY the stuff and have it in my hands so I can "get a grip" finally ; ).


But then you must get a Spoo right away to go with it lol!!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

jak said:


> But then you must get a Spoo right away to go with it lol!!!!


He he heee - definitely - or my poor family members will be chased around the table to "be groomed" :rofl:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> He he heee - definitely - or my poor family members will be chased around the table to "be groomed" :rofl:


Roflmao! Haha ound:

For some reason I can picture something like that happening... lol


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha haaaa - you bet ound: 

You know me pretty well by now LMAO !!!! ; )


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

*tina* said:


> He looks great! I thought that the tail section is supposed to be shorter around the base of the tail in a puppy clip? Captain has very short curly hair in front of his tail, and I think it was groomed that way.


Is it MUCH shorter, but the rest of him isn't long enough to be able to tell much of a difference. ^^


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh, he is SO GORGEOUS!!! I can see why you couldn't possibly cut his fur yet, it really is sooo silky and gorgeous looking! He looks better with his butt trimmed up though.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> ohhh, he is SO GORGEOUS!!! I can see why you couldn't possibly cut his fur yet, it really is sooo silky and gorgeous looking! He looks better with his butt trimmed up though.


Oh man you should see him moving! He is SO handsome in it! I'll have to take some video tomorrow in good light to show it! n_n


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

He is beautiful! You did a great job! Can't wait to see the videos of him prancing!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice little groom on him. He's never had any scissoring so it's great that you have started... such is the life of a poodle!

He looks all male, doesn't he? But I know he's a sweetheart.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's so handsome. I can't wait to get my little guy and do his first trim.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh he is so cute! Makes me want another puppy!


----------

